# Feats for bards...



## BlindKobold (Sep 25, 2002)

Can anyone recommend some feats for Bards? I'm bringing in a 7th bard, who will switch to Dragon Disciple next level and need some good feats.

So far I definately want Spellcasting Prodigy... I was thinking about Obscure Lore, Extra Music and Lingering Song.

Any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Gizzard (Sep 25, 2002)

At low levels our Bard took Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot.  This gave her an alternate route of attack and it actually comboed pretty well with the song effects, since songs linger for a certain number of rounds.  So she'd pump us all up with a song, then mix back and forth between shooting and casting as required.

If you dont have to work your way up from 1st level, you may be better off optimizing your spells etc, as you suggested.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2002)

Well, if you want some alternatives to Bardic Music there are feats in Path of Magic that does that.

Edit: THere's also a good feat combo.  Take the met amagic feat from S&S that allows you to disguise your spellcasting as playing music (I think it's disguisde Spell).  THen take the feat from Spells and Spellcraft called Favored Instrument.  THis allows you to pick one instrument, and when ever you cast spells using it your DC is increased by 2.


----------



## Skaros (Sep 25, 2002)

I'd definitely stay away from ranged attack feats, as taking dragon disciple levels is going to push you towards the melee fighter path.

What sort of weapons are you into?  You may want to take martial weapon proficiency in a powerful weapon, like greatsword.

Then focus on feats that maximize its potential in combat, like power attack, cleave, perhaps improved initiative so you have maximal time to buff yourself with spells before getting into the thick of it.

The feats you mention to maximize your bardic abilities also sound good.

I see how it'll be tough decisions for you.  Since you are giving up the most powerful bardic spells (4th lvl and above), you'll want to make sure you really take advantage of the dragon disciple levels to make up for it!

Good luck,

Skaros


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 25, 2002)

I would heartily encourage you to pick up the Book of Eldritch Might II, Songs & Souls of Power, Written by Monte Cook, published by Malhavoc Press.  The alternative Bard in there is FAR more interesting that the Player's Handbook version, has many interesting feats, and a spell system that makes more sense.

You can find it here:

http://www.montecook.com/mpress.html


----------



## Benben (Sep 25, 2002)

BlindKobold said:
			
		

> *
> So far I definately want Spellcasting Prodigy... I was thinking about Obscure Lore, Extra Music and Lingering Song.
> 
> Any other ideas?
> ...




*First what you suggest:*
Since you're listing 4 feats I assume that you are playing a human.

*Extra Music* and *Obscure Lore*, are very good for multiclassed bards as they act as 3 extra levels of bard.

*Lingering Song* is nice, but not really worth the use of the feat since many bard songs already have an indefinite duration.

*Spellcasting Prodigy* is a waste for a melee bard.  The bonus spell isn't going to be worth it.   Also as a melee bard then most of your selected spells will be buffs and therefore have no saves.

* What I suggest:*

Keep Extra Music and Obscure Lore they're just good bard feats.

*Spell Focus: Enchantment*, will serve you better than Spellcasting Prodigy.  Most of the spells cast by bards that require saves are of this school.  This also lets you exploit the two-edged bard gift of getting Suggestion, Lesser Geas, and Geas at lower levels than other casters.

*Improved Initiative* is good for getting in line for your breath weapon, before the enemy has engage the party.

*Leadership:* If your DM permits see if you can get a psuedodragon cohort, who will be your mentor on the path to dragonkinship.

*Still Spell:* will be handy for when you still wear armor.

*Extend Spell:*  If you are casting buffs than this metamagic feat is your best friend.


----------



## Magic Rub (Sep 25, 2002)

Skaros said:
			
		

> *I'd definitely stay away from ranged attack feats, as taking dragon disciple levels is going to push you towards the melee fighter path*




Don't forget that if you're a med. size creature your size will become large. That means you'll have wings & will be able to fly in time. Ranged attack feats wouldn't be a bad plan IMO. Stay back from your targets (in the air) behind them. You'll get +2 for flanking & +1 for high "ground".  It's all about the long term plan with The Dragon Des. PrC. Death from above!


----------



## Benben (Sep 25, 2002)

Magic Rub said:
			
		

> *
> You'll get +2 for flanking & +1 for high "ground".  It's all about the long term plan with The Dragon Des. PrC. Death from above!  *




Short of a few prestige classes, a character does not threaten any area with a ranged atttack, and therefore cannot flank.


----------



## Magic Rub (Sep 25, 2002)

Benben said:
			
		

> *Short of a few prestige classes, a character does not threaten any are with a ranged atttack, and therefore cannot flank. *




Yup you are correct. I must learn to think before I type.


----------



## silvertable81 (Sep 26, 2002)

> *Leadership: *If your DM permits see if you can get a psuedodragon cohort, who will be your mentor on the path to dragonkinship.



 VERY cool idea.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Sep 26, 2002)

*Extra Music*:  Useless.  You will already have 10 uses a day, how much do you need?

Lingering Song:  Useless.  Your songs already last 5 rounds, how long do battles usually last?  Less than that.

*Disguise Song* or whatever, rocks.   *Leadership*  rocks, very powerfull for classes with a high Charisma and a castle.  I'd wait till you change and take Weapon Finesse: Natural to use your claws and still get decent ranged attack bonus'.  *Spellcasting Prodigy* is a great feat for spellcasters, bad for Bards.  *Spell Focus: Enchantment* is a great feat for bards, it affects almost all their spells.


----------



## Stalker0 (Sep 26, 2002)

Extra music is one of the best feats for a bard at first level, but if your starting out at a higher one I wouldn't recommend it.

I've had obscure lore before and I like it, bards got to find a way to show their uniqueness in the game and this is one of the few ways.

Lingering song isn't all that great imho. I'd go with a spell focus enchantment and spell focus illusion (I love illusion spells) or major a greater spell focus in one of them.

With dragon disciple your saves are going to be preety good so you wouldn't get a lot of use out of great fortitude or anything. Improved init would be nice.

Don't know what spellcasting prodigy is, never had that book, but everyone seems to love it so go with that


----------



## Archer (Sep 26, 2002)

Split fighter/bard if you are going dragon disciple for the best attacking. Use a spiked chain for best range.

Otherwise, take exotic weapon mercurial longsword. You get x4 critical now and 2d6 damage when you become large. Combat Reflexes will come in handy when you are Large And In Charge. Subsonics are good because you can sing all the time and only stop when you are casting spells. This saves an action during combat and your allies don't have to spend a round listening in combat before gaining the effects. It a permanent prayer spell except it is a morale bonus instead of a luck bonus and so stacks with prayer. Dragon disciple is the ultimate melee class. Are you getting the enlargement bonuses at 5th level because if you don't the class has only half the bonus it needs to compete.


----------

